
Screamer: Efficient Implementation of Nondeterministic Common Lisp [PDF] - Jtsummers
https://repository.upenn.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1011&context=ircs_reports
======
Jtsummers
Lightly edited title to fit within the space (and fit [PDF] which pushed it 3
characters too far). Original:

 _Screamer: A Portable Efficient Implementation of Nondeterministic Common
LISP_

------
fithisux
Can you give a summary for the average Joe programmer?

